# Great Cordless Circular Saw!



## sbryan55

Hi Hawg,

I have one of these, bought it as part of a combo set. I don't even use my electric models anymore. It doesn't have the torque that these do but the convenience outweighs this.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## shaun

I got this one in a 9 piece combo pack and haven't taken my porter cable corded saw out if it's case since. I wouldn't throw the corded saw away cause theres some jobs that this one just doesn't have the power for, I don't think I'd try to cut a 4×4 fence post with it. But along with Hawg and Scott, it definitely gets my vote. I haven't had the same experience with battery life but then again my batteries have got a lot of miles on them. Im with Hawg on the need to purchase some quality blades with it. Do that and I'm certain that you'll be a happy shopper.


----------



## grovemadman

I had a chance to buy the 5pc. set with this saw in a few years back. The price was good too! I remember telling my friend it looked "cute" and we'll pass. Now I feel like an Idiot after using one. Never judge a book by it's cover!!!


----------

